# Braveheart: End Titles



## themeworks (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## CT (Mar 8, 2021)

This is Berlin Strings, isn't it? The vibrato is a little too much for me here, at least in certain spots which need a more "still" sound. At 3:20, I think you have a transposition problem. And there are a few moments where there is audible compression or general distortion. I think if that's happening it's better to just turn things down! The spots where you've given the pipes part to the oboe is a smart substitution, but I think they'd speak better doubled an octave above with the piccolo which you haven't done every time, from what I can tell. There are a few other places where I think you've got the transcription/orchestration off, but nothing major.

Otherwise, nice display of what StaffPad can do with a lovely piece of music. There's just a little bit of "oomph" from added expressive possibilities that I think would be gained from a DAW treatment, but it's a very good step forward for notation playback.


----------



## themeworks (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks! really great suggestions. I know the area you are talking about on the transcription. It’s driving me nuts. I’ll figure it out. 

Changed up the doubling on the Oboe and tried a few things like Eng Horn and 2nd flutes. We need some alt winds on SP.

Volume seems to help on the vibrato but I’ll try CineStr next for less wash. Yes some sections are hot, this is coming straight out of SP. I’ll play with it.

Thanks again!


----------



## MadLad (Mar 8, 2021)

Berlin Strings has a "non vib." command to give you non vibrato sounds. I use that with fast melody lines that usually sound messy with the standard vibrato of Berlin Strings.


----------



## themeworks (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks! Does anyone know where all of these supported commands/techniques/articulations are listed for each 3rd party library on SP? I have been doing it via some demo videos & trial & error. A short guide would be immensely helpful.


----------



## MadLad (Mar 8, 2021)

There isn't, unfortunately. I got most of my knowledge about the commands from here and from youtube.


----------



## Jish (Mar 9, 2021)

I really like the mix here at times, and for some reason almost _like_ that it's pushing the output to distortion at certain places- James reveled in his end credits, and this one for me always rivaled any others he did, it just hit's deep (even if the film is more than a little historically off).

Also, nicely edited- I particularly enjoyed the first one where staffpad is blended in with the edited montage. Seeing as you're a Jerry fan, taking any requests from his 90's repertoire? I'm thinking mostly 'The Mummy- End Credits' and 'First Knight- Promise Me' though there are many others.


----------



## themeworks (Mar 11, 2021)

I have been working on the final levels coming out of SP. Sometimes its really hot at tutti.... and I am trying to avoid "mixing" in the traditional sense, or doing extra post like Izotope or other plugins. I really want it all on the page - for a real orchestra. I keep trying to do better with each one.

Yes, I have more Jerry coming. See today's post, for ex.


----------

